# Life will never be the same (pic heavy)



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Found these pictures this week. Pretty tough go to look at them, but perhaps I am getting better.

Gala was my Novice A dog and first dog to truly try to prepare for competition. We had absolutely grand times together and she was my soul friend. Mostly she was a comic, but when she used her powers for good, she was very good! The laughs are better memories than the wins in many ways, though.

I used to feel so lucky to get look at her beautiful headpiece resting beside me.









She was a powerful, collected and animated heeling girl.









The "Galagator" was a youngster here and then I didn't realize how much I had already asked of such a young dog. Judges used to say she was privilege to judge....ok, that was on her good days!! Her badness stories are hilarious though.









We never got to finish Utility. I landed a big career job that took my time and her arthritis caught up with us. She loved to train and was a rocket on the recall even though just weeks from succumbing to hemangiosarcoma. 

She was a very intuitive dog and was always in charge around the place. She would let no repair or yard men do their job without her quiet surveillance. She was polite to stay at a distance but always alert to their every move. Kids were her special charge and if they got too rambunctious she would put a stop to it. They called her "the sheriff".

Heart that wouldn't stop until the very end. There will never be another like her in my lifetime, I am pretty sure.

Mo Anam Cara

U-CDX Gala von Fenwald CDX, RE, BH TC, HIC, ThD, CGC

Gra Go Deo


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She was beautiful.


----------



## mom (Jan 26, 2010)

Loss doesnt get easier, you just eventually grow accustomed to the feeling.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

She was a looker for sure. That first picture says it all. I cant even imagine what it feels like to loose a friend like that but I know that day will come for us all. I dont visit this area much because it reminds me that the Sarge wont be around forever and ill be writing something about him.

Im sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

She sounds like an awesome dog! Gorgeous too!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Stunning! sorry you lost her!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Even older picture... she was very very young here. 








One of the best dogs I ever knew.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh my!! That young picture you posted of her looks so much like my rescue, Soliel! I had not realized....


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. I hope that going through the pictures will end up bringing you some peace.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW, she was beautiful, and you can tell really intelligent and soulful.

I'd love to hear her bad stories sometime.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh no, hemangio claims another beauty! I'm so sorry, it is a dreaded, horrible illness. She is beautiful, I agree, in her first picture, her personality shines. She must have filled your home with it. Such companionship is not replaceable and is a fleeting gift that we get to enjoy far too short of a time. Yet we wouldn't trade it for anything, would we? They teach us so much and the good ones bring out our humanity and show us what is important in life--like keeping any eye on repairmen! She is a true family member and you will miss her greatly. We can only adapt to such losses and hope that the lessons they teach us and joy they bring can be played foward.

I'm so sorry, big hugs to you.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

All of us must be crazy or very brave....maybe both. We sign up for such friendships that we know we will outlive. It is heartbreaking but worth it all.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She was gorgeous!

It's never easy to loose the ones you love.. time takes the pain away but not the memories.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Choosing to be a dog owner is chooing tears. Some of laughter, anger, and then the real tears when we know we'll never cry joyous or angry tears again. I'm sorry you lost your best friend she was beautiful!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She was beautiful ...love that heeling shot


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the second picture of her heeling is absolutely breathtaking. such a look of adoration and focus. what a beautiful, beautiful girl.

take care, many blessings.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Irving Townsend wrote the following, which I think pretty much 
says it.....

"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan."

I am so sorry for your loss of such a lovely girl - hugs to you from me and my crew of 2...

_____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So sorry for your loss! She looks very special indeed.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

So sorry. she really was beautiful.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

she is AWESOME! you never "get over it" unfortunatly.


----------

